# Plant ID



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

Here it is out of tank:


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

Looks like

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=75&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Pepper may be right. But it could be water primrose. Is there red coloration under the green leaves?


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

NeonFlux said:


> Pepper may be right. But it could be water primrose. Is there red coloration under the green leaves?


There is some red pigmentation on the uppermost portions of the plant, but it is mainly on the top aspect of the leaves where closest to light. Crispino Ramos thought it might be Hygro corymbosa. I'm still not sure, maybe it's the conditions of my tank that make it a little uncertain.

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------

